# I messed up all the midterms



## xi (May 9, 2006)

I got 19/100 in thermodynamics exam and My rank in another class is 61/63. :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh 

I can't concentrate on my study at all.

I'm useless. I tried to study but my mind fixated in my own daydream...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn, me too. I messed up on all my midterms.


----------



## Chris435435 (Nov 6, 2005)

xi said:


> I can't concentrate on my study at all.
> 
> I'm useless.


You aren't useless. Do you like Thermodynamics? It sounds like you aren't interested in it or you haven't put much of any effort into the exam.

I don't mean to be insulting... I just believe that you can do better than a 19 on your exam if you put in some effort.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

Chris435435 said:


> xi said:
> 
> 
> > I can't concentrate on my study at all.
> ...


I think thermodynamics is much better than biochem. And I'm still having problem adjusting the transition from semester system to quarter system. The midterms were on the forth weeks and I felt like I was still in the first week. 
I had two midterms on that day. One was biochem and another was thermodynamics. I think the exam problem were quite straigt forward, but I didn't sleep the night before. When I took the midterms, I forgot everything. Also, I saw other people writing rigorously and I scared. I knew I didn't practise enough.

damn, this midterm is 20% of the course grade. I need to study my *** of on midterm 2 (another 20%) and the final (45%)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

XI,

Shoot for at least an 81 to counteract the 19, then you have 60%. Make sure you do the homework and practice on a few problems. Ask other students if they get together to study. I remember in physics, we would have groups of up to ten people working on homework assignments. Everybody learned from each other....it was a TOUGH class, too.

Hang in there...SAS is pulling for you :yes.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> XI,
> 
> Shoot for at least an 81 to counteract the 19, then you have 60%. Make sure you do the homework and practice on a few problems. Ask other students if they get together to study. I remember in physics, we would have groups of up to ten people working on homework assignments. Everybody learned from each other....it was a TOUGH class, too.
> 
> Hang in there...SAS is pulling for you :yes.


I don't have friend at all. I don't even talk to anyone in my clas. :sigh


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

xi said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > XI,
> ...


Know the feeling. So many people tell me to find a study group, ge tto know ppl in class, when I find that prospect scarier than the subject itself.

I managed to pull through a lot of classes studying solo, I'm sure you can too. Try and find study guides (online or books), cos they can really help.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

My textbook is kinda confusing in explaning things. I've searched for good books of thermodynamics from amazon.com and borrowed these books from my school library. However, these books tend to be more engineering while my course emphasizes on chemistry part. I can't really find any good reference book. Also, I dun have the guts to find my TA or prof for help. :sigh


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Chemistry is the worst. See if your textbook has a companion study guide you can buy or a companion web site with practice tests. Those can be pretty helpful.... In my organic chem class, I only read the chapters and don't do the problems because the answers aren't provided on the back of the book. We don't get homework or anything, so it's tough to predict what types of problems will be on the tests. So on the quizzes and exams, even though I understand the concepts ok, I experience total brain freeze .


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

The only good thing is I know what will be on the exam, cuz my prof used same kind of problems from the old exams. 

Yet, I still messed up cuz I didn't have time to practise problems. Thermodynamics has too many equations. I used to memorize things well but now my memory is bad.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I hated thermodynamics. AND I didn't even need it. Anything chemistry in university, you have to just practice practice practice until you get the hang of it. Study groups never works for me b/c sometimes we're not on the same page, so if we go over certain questions, I might not be at that stage of being able to answer it or other people might not be at the same stage. It's just damn annoying but that's just my experience for study groups.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

I've just done midterm 2 for my thermo and messed up again. :sigh 
My professor used to recycle his exams but now he changes...I missed over 30 points :sigh


----------

